# Where to Buy Anise oil in Houston?



## BroncoPhil (Jan 31, 2008)

I am having trouble catching shad for bait. I understand that soaking hotdogs in anise oil works good. Where do you purchase it in Houston area. Do most people cut hotdogs up before soaking? What other favors do you add with the anise oil. Thanks for any help


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Try the grocery store, it's used in certain recipes.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

kroger has it.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

A jar of minced garlic does pretty well for them weiners too.


----------

